# Elk Pedestal Mount



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad and I were finally able to finish one of our own projects. This is my 2015 elk. I think it turned out great.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - that looks fantastic! What's the story behind the bull?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice bull !!!
I know score is not everything..........
But, he must have done very well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome bull + an awesome mount = memories for a lifetime!

Congrats.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like the pedestal mounts and that one is especially nice. 

I'd have a hard time finding a place to put it though where it wouldn't impede normal traffic in my house or man cave.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a great looking mount and a beautiful bull!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

That is really nice! Congratulations on a fine bull!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats.. that is a nice Bull & mount 8)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

lookin good!!!!!


----------



## tthorpe13 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

